# APC 1100VA UPS not starting up



## sam1 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi, I have an APC 1100VA UPS for my desktop (BR1100CI-IN). Last Sunday onwards, it started acting weirdly. Whenever I try to switch it on (with or without my PC components plugged in), the green light first blinks as usual. Then, after a few seconds, the light goes out and there is a continuous tone that does not stop until I press the power switch on the UPS again (to power it off). Could it be an issue with the battery? I had already lodged a service request via the toll free number, but the service personnel could not find time to give me a visit.
In case I require a new replacement battery cartridge - which should be RBC 113 in this case - where should I go to buy the same in Kolkata? Please let me know the address of the dealer and the current price, if anyone knows.


----------



## sam1 (Nov 25, 2014)

bump!!


----------



## sam1 (Dec 2, 2014)

got 2 exide batteries for Rs. 660 each (discounted price - for returning the old batteries) and my UPS is running fine now. just mentioning it for anyone who maybe looking for this info.


----------

